# Remove Hal problem.

## yellowhat

Hi all. I've decided to remove hal; so I have added -hal to make.conf and emerge -Ca hal hal-info. Reboot. All works good except hotpluging, infact If I insert a usb pen it doesn't mount. I read on this forum that I have to emerge udisks but:

```

# emerge -a udisks

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1  USE="nls -bash-completion -debug -doc -remote-access" 698 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/devicekit-disks ("sys-apps/devicekit-disks" is blocking sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 698 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/devicekit-disks-007 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.28.1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    udisks

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## erik258

Try removing the package manually: 

```
emerge --unmerge  sys-apps/devicekit-disks
```

Be aware, however, that I have no idea how this would affect your system.  But it looks safe to me.  I'm using HAL, but I don't even have it installed.

----------

## yellowhat

So I have removed sys-apps/devicekit-disks, emerged udisks, but no automount. And I get:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009  USE="-bash-completion -debug -doc" 585 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-9999  USE="alsa dbus gnome jpeg png python smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -hal* -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -webkit -wmf" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/devicekit-disks ("sys-apps/devicekit-disks" is blocking sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1)

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 585 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/udisks required by @world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/devicekit-disks-007 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.28.1', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

the 2.28 version uses devicekit

you would have to use the gnome overlay and the 2.30 version to get it to use udisks

so if you need automounting, then keep running hal for now OR upgrade to the 2.30 version

----------

## yellowhat

I have upgrade gnome to 2.30 through gnome-overlay, but no automount.

----------

## VoidMage

What are your useflags on gvfs and gnome-disk-utility ?

----------

## yellowhat

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1  USE="nautilus -avahi -doc -remote-access" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.0-r1  USE="cdda gdu gnome http udev -archive -avahi -bash-completion -bluetooth -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -hal -samba" 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage/tree

 [1] /usr/portage/dist/local/layman/gnome

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

google "automount usb udev"

----------

## yellowhat

Other idea?

----------

## jordanwb

For xorg not to depend on hal for some stuff you need version 1.8. My laptop is working just fine without hal. Whenever I came across a package with a dependency on hal I unmasked it and found the newer version didn't need hal.

I have consolekit and policykit in my use flags, you *may* need those.

*Edit*

Oh you do have xorg 1.8

----------

## yellowhat

A question: gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager must be installed?

Because now it isn't installed but it requires hal.

----------

## VoidMage

Perhaps a better question is: how much of Gnome are you using ?

Cause your useflags seem to be sufficient for automount,

as recent Gnome doesn't use gnome-volume-manager for automount,

it handles it through nautilus plugin of gnome-disk-utility and and g-d-u

plugin in gvfs, both of which you do have.

----------

## yellowhat

So what can be the problem?

----------

## yellowhat

Up

----------

## yellowhat

```
udisks --dump

(udisks:31335): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.17" (uid=0 pid=31335 comm="udisks) interface="org.freedesktop.UDisks" member="EnumerateDevices" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.UDisks" (uid=0 pid=2245 comm="/usr/libexec/udisks-daemon))

```

----------

## yellowhat

```
libexec # ./udisks-daemon

(udisks-daemon:7505): udisks-daemon-WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.freedesktop.UDisks: Connection ":1.25" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.UDisks" due to security policies in the configuration file

(udisks-daemon:7505): udisks-daemon-WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out

```

----------

## yellowhat

That's what I get when I connect an usb pen:

```
udisks --monitor-detail

Monitoring activity from the disks daemon. Press Ctrl+C to cancel.

added:     /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0/block/sdd

  device:                      8:48

  device-file:                 /dev/sdd

    presentation:              /dev/sdd

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_USB_Flash_Drive-0:0

    by-path:                   /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.5-usb-0:1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

  detected at:                 dom 23 mag 2010 00:24:16 CEST

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   1

  has media:                   1 (detected at dom 23 mag 2010 00:24:16 CEST)

    detects change:            1

    detection by polling:      1

    detection inhibitable:     1

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  size:                        2135949312

  block size:                  512

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       

  type:                        

  version:                     

  uuid:                        

  label:                       

  partition table:

    scheme:                    mbr

    count:                     1

  drive:

    vendor:                    USB2.0

    model:                     USB Flash Drive

    revision:                  1.00

    serial:                    

    WWN:                       

    detachable:                1

    can spindown:              0

    rotational media:          Yes, unknown rate

    write-cache:               unknown

    ejectable:                 0

    adapter:                   Unknown

    ports:

    similar devices:

    media:                     

      compat:                 

    interface:                 usb

    if speed:                  480000000 bits/s

    ATA SMART:                 not available

added:     /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd1

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd1

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0/block/sdd/sdd1

  device:                      8:49

  device-file:                 /dev/sdd1

    presentation:              /dev/sdd1

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_USB_Flash_Drive-0:0-part1

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-uuid/A4CD-4A5F

    by-path:                   /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:13.5-usb-0:1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1

  detected at:                 dom 23 mag 2010 00:24:17 CEST

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   0

  has media:                   1 (detected at dom 23 mag 2010 00:24:17 CEST)

    detects change:            0

    detection by polling:      0

    detection inhibitable:     0

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  size:                        2134900736

  block size:                  512

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       filesystem

  type:                        vfat

  version:                     FAT32

  uuid:                        A4CD-4A5F

  label:                       

  partition:

    part of:                   /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd

    scheme:                    mbr

    number:                    1

    type:                      0x0b

    flags:                     boot

    offset:                    16384

    alignment offset:          0

    size:                      2134900736

    label:                     

    uuid:                      

```

It seems to be recognised but it isn't automounted.

----------

## yellowhat

Does udisks require some kernel modify?

----------

## VoidMage

Well, those error messages suggest that it may be a permission problem on dbus.

Then again, is consolekit running ?

Also, what does 'udisks --mount <device name>'  print.

----------

## yellowhat

How can I see if consolekit is running?

```
udisks --mount /dev/sdd1

Mounted /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd1 at /media/A4CD-4A5F

```

But when I go in /media/A4CD-4A5F with nautilus as user it tells me that can't be showed, if I open that folder as root it works.

----------

## VoidMage

That depends.

Personally, I simply added consolekit to default runlevel.

On that note: what are your useflags on udev ? 'extras' may help (not saying it definitely will,

but still...).

Also, what groups the user does belong to ?

----------

## yellowhat

```
rc-update

                 udev |                               sysinit         

             net.eth0 |           default                             

       udev-postmount |           default                             

             bootmisc |                          boot                 

                 fsck |                          boot                 

             hostname |                          boot                 

                local | nonetwork default                             

           localmount |                          boot                 

             netmount |           default                             

                 root |                          boot                 

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                          boot                 

               sysctl |                          boot                 

              urandom |                          boot                 

                devfs |                               sysinit         

                dmesg |                               sysinit         

              hwclock |                          boot                 

          consolefont |                          boot                 

              keymaps |                          boot                 

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

              modules |                          boot                 

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

                 mtab |                          boot                 

               procfs |                          boot                 

         termencoding |                          boot                 

               net.lo |                          boot                 

                 dbus |                          boot                 

           consolekit |                          boot                 

            alsasound |                          boot                 

           fbcondecor |                          boot         
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-154  USE="extras (-selinux) -test" 521 kB

```

----------

## yellowhat

```
palimpsest

**

libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)

Abortito

```

----------

